

Beyond Ajax: Software Development, Two Years from Now - estherschindler
http://www.cio.com/article/160650/Beyond_Ajax_Software_Development_Two_Years_from_Now

======
tx
The article screams "Enterprise" out loud. Every other sentence has "IT
department" or "infrastructure" in it. What a boring space, who cares where
they are moving...

Besides, since when Laslo, Sun and CodeGear became experts on where technology
is moving? Everyone on their list, with a notable exception of Adobe, has NO
solid reputation for being an expert in future software trends. Just don't
mention Java please - it did not become what Sun wanted it to be.

Without someone from Google or Microsoft, true software technology trend
setters of the past couple of decades, that interview has little value.

~~~
estherschindler
Huh? There are three people from Microsoft quoted in the article.

Of course the article has a tilt towards the interests of CIOs and IT managers
-- it's on CIO.com. But I'm surprised that you don't recognize that's less
about "does this individual really have the ability to predict the future"
than "these are the guys building the most commonly used development tools."
If a dev tool makes it easy for most developers to do something simply without
the need for deep domain knowledge (i.e. follow a wizard), then by golly
that'll be something that's commonly done. If the people who control the next
round of dev tools think something is unnecessary, it will be left for
programmers to do manually, "the hard way."

------
pg
Ug, another one of those n-page articles with about 100 words per page, and no
single-page option. I gave up after the first page.

